

Request: healthcare.gov architecture docs - cao825

As noted on several articles, including:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;22&#x2F;obamacare-website-programmers_n_4141411.html<p>&quot;A review of internal architectural diagrams obtained by the AP revealed the system&#x27;s complexity. Insurance applicants have a host of personal information verified, including income and immigration status. The system connects to other federal computer networks, including ones at the Social Security Administration, IRS, Veterans Administration, Office of Personnel Management and the Peace Corps.&quot;<p>Did those documents ever get released publically or just to AP?  I am curious about their design.  Quick searches didn&#x27;t turn anything up for me, yet.
======
dragonwriter
> Did those documents ever get released publically or just to AP?

Most likely, the AP requested them, either informally or via an FOIA request,
and they were released directly to the AP.

Or they were provided to the AP by someone outside of official channels.

